# message problem



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Very strange!...

At the top of my screen it has had (0 new messages) for a while. Whilst sending a PM I noticed that I had 1 new message from a week ago. Usually it comes up at the top that I had a message? :?

Any ideas?

Antony


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

anTTony said:


> Very strange!...
> 
> At the top of my screen it has had (0 new messages) for a while. Whilst sending a PM I noticed that I had 1 new message from a week ago. Usually it comes up at the top that I had a message? :?
> 
> ...


If it says you havea new message, then once you have entered your inbox the message at the top will change from '1 new message' to '0 new messages' (and stay that way), regardless of if you read the new message or not.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has the pop up message gone? haven't seen that for ages now.


----------

